# Satan in church.



## Falcon (Aug 15, 2015)

A few minutes before the church services started, the congregation was sitting in their pews and chatting among friends.
Suddenly, in a flash of light, Satan appeared in front of the congregation! Everyone started screaming and running for the exits, trampling each other in a frantic effort to get away from the evil incarnate.

Soon the church was empty except for one elderly Police Officer who sat calmly in his pew without moving, seemingly oblivious to the fact that God's ultimate enemy was in his presence.

So Satan walked up to the man and said, “Do you know who I am?”

The old cop replied, “Yes, I sure do.”

“Aren't you afraid of me?” Satan asked.

“Nope, sure ain't,” said the cop..

“Don't you realize I can kill you with one word?” asked Satan.

“Don't doubt it for a minute,” returned the old man, in an even tone.

“Did you know that I can cause you profound, horrifying AGONY for all eternity?” persisted Satan.

“Yes,” was the calm reply.

“And you are still not afraid?” asked Satan.

“No,” said the old cop.

More than a little perturbed, Satan asked, “Why aren't you afraid of me?”

The old cop calmly replied, “Been married to your sister for 48 years


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Linda (Aug 15, 2015)

That was funny.  I thought it was going to be the devil behind the door joke.


----------



## jujube (Aug 15, 2015)

hahahaha!!


----------



## Shirley (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2015)

Hahaa ha. Funny, yes!


----------

